# Anyone see Zombieland yet?



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Awesome movie, very funny. I'd highly recommend it for at least a matinee even though it's fairly short.

Anyone else seen it and have an opinion on it? Be careful on spoilers!


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Considering going to a monday mantinee. I have heard you do need to sit through the credits.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Considering going to a monday mantinee. I have heard you do need to sit through the credits.


Yes you do. It's not too bad, it was a fairly low budget film, so credits not incredibly long.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Watched it last night with my wife and son. A great Saturday night in movie.

Bill Murray was great, as usual.
"That's still tender." :lol:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> Watched it last night with my wife and son. A great Saturday night in movie.
> 
> Bill Murray was great, as usual.
> "That's still tender." :lol:


I think that was a spoiler. I'v seen the reviews mentioning the surprise appearance by a well-known actor. Guess it's not a surprise anymore.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

paulman182 said:


> I think that was a spoiler. I'v seen the reviews mentioning the surprise appearance by a well-known actor. Guess it's not a surprise anymore.


He's listed on the IMDB page and he's been mentioned by Harrelson on several talk shows promoting the film.
I guess if you lived under a rock?.....

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1156398/


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't live under a rock but I also avoid sites reviewing new releases so as not to spoil any fun surprises in movies I plan on seeing so luckily I didnt know Murray was in it until I saw it a few weeks ago. Some people want to be surprised, it can be fun.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> He's listed on the IMDB page and he's been mentioned by Harrelson on several talk shows promoting the film.
> I guess if you lived under a rock?.....
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1156398/


I have made a point to avoid spoilers about this movie since I knew there was a surprise cameo.

Who has the time for talk shows? I do well to watch thirty movies each month.


----------

